# Sears Craftsman GT5000 22HP B&S Intek v-twin governor problem



## Willyd789 (May 27, 2021)

I recently lost a push rod that went into the motor. Using a magnet to get it out I found small pieces of metal and decided I would have to take it apart to figure out what had happened. I had to replace the camshaft, the governor and push rods. I thought everything went back together okay. 
When I cranked it up it wanted to run wide open. I have checked everything and it all seems to be correct. I could manually move the lever coming from the governor and slow the engine down. I took the carburetor off and checked and everything seems to be working fine on it. I decided maybe I should adjust the governor the other direction from what everything said. This changed nothing. I tried to adjust the governor back the correct way and it didn't want to move. I have no idea what to do other than remove the engine and open it up and see what the governor is doing. Does anyone have any suggestions? 
I have searched and read most everything I could find and so far it seems I have done everything correctly. I was watching a Taryl video when I installed the governor. I played with it a little bit and thought I had it installed correctly.


----------



## Willyd789 (May 27, 2021)

I got this thing apart and it looks to me like the governor just exploded. I think I have found all the parts. Has anyone ever seen a governor fly all to pieces at startup?


----------

